# Tinsel Wire



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone here have an idea where I can get the two conductor tinsel wire for a coal loader and electromagnetic crane?

No one seems to have anything I can use.

Also looking for some bulk 4 conductor wire that Flyernut mentioned in an earlier post about re-wiring an engine. I do enough engine wiring that I could use a bulk supply and not be stuck with the harnesses that are available.


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff at The Train Tender sells bulk 4 conductor rainbow wire (100') and most likely has the other you need. Barry


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Digi-Key or Mouser.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Kelpieflyer said:


> Anyone here have an idea where I can get the two conductor tinsel wire for a coal loader and electromagnetic crane?
> 
> No one seems to have anything I can use.
> 
> Also looking for some bulk 4 conductor wire that Flyernut mentioned in an earlier post about re-wiring an engine. I do enough engine wiring that I could use a bulk supply and not be stuck with the harnesses that are available.


I get mine on ebay, and the seller is "dmigolf-trains.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I'll get some ordered.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I couldnt find any tinsel wire for the coal loader. Anyone know of a specific source?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry, I'm lost..What is "tinsel" wire?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Fine copper flat strands wrapped around a synthetic core of fibreglass or nylon thread.

It's very fine and usually found in telephone handset cords. Highly flexible.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

It is the wire used for the electromagnetic crane magnet and the coal loader clam shell. I tried to use some of the super flex 24 gauge wire, but sine I had to use two of them, the wire is not flexible enough and does not allow the clamshell to go up and down properly.


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

Port Lines shows two conductor 24 gauge super flex wire at the bottom of the coal loader parts listing. If you ordered it from him and it did not work I have no other suggestion but if not, I would call Doug first before ordering to confirm it will work for you.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I ordered my wire from Wire Plex and used two of them. At the time, Doug did not have the wire on the coal loader parts. Good to see he has it again. I'll give it a go.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Much of the small connection wire for telephones is Tinsel wire. If your home is equipped with landline service, the main cable has maybe 30 wires in it. Only 2 to 4 are used. At the end of the cable, you could get many donor pieces. Don't tell the phone company I told you that.

Dan


----------

